# Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das



## clem (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen, bzw. mein kleines Teichbecken. Es ist mal gerade 2m x 1m x 0,75m. (LxBxT) Ein paar einzelne Pflanzen sind drin und viel zu viele Goldis. Ca 20 kleine. In dem Becken befindet sich noch eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe mit integriertem Filter. (2 Filterschwämme). Das Wasser ist so grün das ich die Fische nicht mehr sehen kann. Nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Im nächsten Jahr würde ich gerne einen Folieteich anlegen mit einer Größe von ca. 3x4 Metern und 1,20m tief. Es sollen viele Pflanzen rein und ein paar Goldfische aber keine Kois. Das Ganze möchte ich aber nur mit einem Pflanzenfilter filtern, d.h ohne mechanischen Filter. Ist das überhaupt so möglich. Zudem möchte ich an dem noch bestehenden kleinen Becken mal einen Pflanzenfilter testen. in einem Kübel oder so. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben. Würde mich sehr freuen. 

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Clemens,

da sag ich mal,

Herzlich Willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten...... 

Zu deiner Frage:



			
				Zeitschrift Gartenteich schrieb:
			
		

> Je Kubikmeter Wasser sollten es schon zwei bis drei Quadratmeter Filterteichfläche sein ( bei Fischteichen )



Ob das wirklich so ist.............. 

Aber bei meinem Koi-Teich, ca. 18m³ reicht der 1m³ Pflanzenfilter nicht aus..... 

Daher baue ich jetzt noch einen zweiten mit ca. 2m³ Volumen, der nach dem Filter geschaltet ist, nach ..... 

Mal sehen ob das dann reicht............:beeten:

Also die Fläche wird laut o.g. Angabe nicht reichen, aber mal sehen was sich da mit Pflanzen machen lässt.............

Ich sag mal: Probieren geht über Studieren............:


----------



## clem (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Olaf,

schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Versteh ich dich richtig, du hast bei 18m³ 'nur' einen Pflanzenfilter von 1m³. Sonst keinen Filter. Ich lese mich jetzt hier schon seit vielen Wochen durch. Tendiere in Sachen Filter in Richtung Pflanzenfilter. Aber bis zum nächsten Jahr ist es ja noch ein wenig. Falls mich jedoch die Teichlust packt, könnte der Baubeginn vorgezogen werden  .


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Clemens,

nein natürlich habe ich auch noch einen 4 Kammer Kleeblattfilter am Teich angeschlossen und ein Bogensieb...... 


Guckst du Hier.....

Und wenn du dann schon mal dabei bist, kann ich nur die Fachbeiträge empfehlen und die Alben zu durchsuchen...............

bei mir war's leider zu spät, hatte den ersten Teich schon fertich.......... 

Aber ich denke in Zukunft wird's auch bei mir besser....... 

Habe ja mal mit einem __ Graureiher sicheren Bau fortgesetzt.........


----------



## clem (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Olaf,

wenn es irgendwie geht möchte ich diese Filter vermeiden.
Ob das wirklich funktioniert kann ich noch nicht sagen. Vielleicht finde ich hier ja die gewünschte Hilfe.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi,



			
				clem schrieb:
			
		

> Falls mich jedoch die Teichlust packt, könnte der Baubeginn vorgezogen werden  .




Na, dann hol schon mal die Schaufel raus.............. 

Das geht schneller als du denkst.............. 

Wenn's geht stell doch mal 'ne Skizze ein was du so vor hast........ 


Und......





















































Schüpp, schüpp, Hurraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*



			
				clem schrieb:
			
		

> .................
> möchte ich aber nur mit einem Pflanzenfilter filtern.................




Hallo

Was heißt *nur* ?  

ich hab meinen Teich *nur* als Wasserspeicher für meinen Pflanzenfilter angelegt   

Richtig dimensioniert ist das gar kein Problem.
nur so ganz im "Vorbeigehen" ist das mit den so genannten Pflanzenfilter auch nicht . 

schau mal was Katja da Schönes gebastelt hat !

nur mit den üblichen Teichbecken wird eine ordentliche Durchspülung des Substrats schwierig . Ein Art Graben oder mehrer Behälter mit Überläufen sind da besser .

Eine Vorabscheidung verlängert die Standzeit von Pflanzenfiltern
und Revisonmöglichkeiten sollten vorgesehen werden.  


mfG


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

ohh karsten   

vielen dank für die blumen, da werd ich ja ganz


----------



## clem (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Katja, hallo Karsten,

bin begeistert von euren schnellen Antworten. 

@Katja: Wo find ich denn die Bilder von deinem Teich?


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

hallo!

guckst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4382


----------



## clem (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Katja,

schönen Dank. Sieht doch gut aus. Aber was ist das für ein Filter im Hintergrund? Muss man den haben?


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

 : 

wenn du den auf dem ersten bild meinst, das war unser alter druckfilter... 

und NEIN!!! den muss man nicht haben!  

auf dem bild von gestern (oder so  ) sieht man hinter den becken eine bambuswand, dahinter ist unser neuer filter versteckt 

hier ist noch ein schönes beispiel von meiner lieblingsschwägerin regina  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5245




warum eigentlich   "clemens  "  

  magst du deinen namen nicht, oder was meinst du damit in deiner signatur?


----------



## clem (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Katja,

den Pflanzenfilter deiner Schwägerin hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen schon gesehen. Gefällt mir gut.

Das mit der Signatur war ohne Hintergedanken. So besser 

Hier mal drei Bilder vom kleinen Becken.


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

hey clemens!

klein, aber sehr fein, dein teich!  

gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, besonders das schön bewachsene  

na, wenn ihr diese "pfütze" schon so toll hinbekommen habt, sehe ich für ein paar nummern größer keine probleme!

viel spaß beim schaufeln und haltet uns dann auf dem laufenden!



aber keine fotos : , wir haben fotos hier nicht so gern.......:__ nase: :nase:


----------



## clem (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Katja,

hier noch zwei Bilder. Der neue Teich soll dort entstehen wo der kleine Steingarten zur Zeit steht. Der Gartenweg soll dann auch weg. Ich denke mal so 3x4 Meter. Das alte Becken könnte man als vielleicht als Pflanzenfilter umrüsten.


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

hallo clemens!

ja klar! das ist doch ein suuuuper platz für einen teich!

und mit sicherheit kannst du die schale weiterverwenden als pflanzenfilter oder was auch immer  

also, wenns los geht, immer schön berichten, ja?


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Katja,

das ist doch schon mal was: ein Lob von Karsten! 
Ich hoffe, Du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden mit Deinem Pflanzfilter. Ich werde das nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen und Dein Modell gefälltf mir sehr gut:

Ups! Hier ist es ja an der falschen Stelle!


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo zusammen,

also mein kleiner Schilffilter funktioniert mit dem Wassereinlauf über ein rundum gelöchertes Rohr schon seit fünf  Jahren sehr gut und lässt sich sehr gut pflegen, wenn man es denn tut. Das Rohr steht auf einem Gitter mit etwas Bodenfreiheit auf, den Schlamm, sofern sich welcher bildet,kann ich über einen Bodenablauf abführen, was bei meinem steilen Hanggrundstück recht einfach ist. Alle meine Außenbecken (früher Pflanzenfilter) sind mit dicken Einlaufrohren bestückt, in jedem steckt eine große Laichbürste um größere Schmutzpartikel abzufangen, da mein Teich keine Filteranlage hat.

Auf einem Foto sieht man deutlich, dass das Einlaufrohr gereinigt werden muss, denn das Wasser läuft schon oberflächig über. Das Rohr sollte geringfügig über dem Filtersubstrat stehen und es sollte  kein Wasser überlaufen. Besser kann man das Rohr auf dem zweiten Foto sehen, hier ist es allerdings geflutet, weil dieses Becken nicht mehr als Pflanzenfilter betrieben wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

hallo conny!

ja ich war auch total von den socken   wird karsten zahm?  

  wohl kaum  


freut mich, dass es dir auch gefällt, dann viel spaß nächstes jahr beim werkeln!

 vielleicht verschiebts ja ein mod an die richtige stelle


----------



## clem (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mal ne andere Frage. Was ist besser für den Teich Wasser aus der Leitung oder Brunnenwasser? Werde mir nächste Woche einen Brunnen bohren lassen. Bohr bohr......


----------



## jochen (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hi Clem,

Erstmal muß ich sagen dein Teich gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut,  

wieder mal ein Beispiel das kleine Teiche ihren eigenen Charakter haben können.

Zu deiner Frage wegen den Füllwasser,

das können wir erst beantworten wenn wir die Wasserwerte von der Leitung und des Brunnen kennen.

Die Werte aus der Wasserleitung bekommst du von der zuständigen Stelle deiner Stadtverwaltung.

Die Werte deines Brunnen wirst du dir selbst messen müssen mit entsprechenden Tests.


----------



## clem (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab am Wochenende noch eine alte Filtertonne gefunden und als Pflanzenfilter umgebaut. Dann hab ich mir Pflanzen und Lava besorgt. Meine Frau war der Meinung die Pflanzen müßten mit Erde in das Substrat gepflanzt werden. War das richtig? 
Ist Lava denn das richtige Substrat? Zudem sind die Pflanzen im Teich auch mit Erde eingesetzt. Sollte ich die auch entfernen und in Kies oder ähnlichem einsetzen?

PS: Fotos folgen noch!


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Clemens,

alle Erde, die Du erwischen kannst, rausmachen.. egal wo, im System Teich hat sie nicht zu suchen (Ausnahme: Seerosen).
Die Lava reicht als Substrat.. direkt im Teich kannst Du auch Sand oder feinen Kies verwenden. Darin wurzeln die Pflanzen recht gut und es kommen keine Nährstoffe damit in den Teich.

Ein Teich ist kein Gemüsebeet..... auch düngen fällt aus diesem Grunde flach - bis auf die Seerosen.


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

hallo clemens!

ich kann mich annett nur anschließen!

wir haben auch (nachträglich) sämtliche pflanzen im teich von der erde und den töpfen befreit.... 
bis auf die seerosen natürlich.
jetzt sitzen sie im granitsplit und es scheint ihnen gut zu gefallen, wenn ich mir anschau, wie sie wachsen und blühen  


beim pflanzenfilter wussten wirs ja dann schon  

also: auf ans fröhliche auswaschen


----------



## clem (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Annett,

schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bepflanzt hab ich den Filter mit __ Schilf, __ Iris und __ Rohrkolben (den findet meine Frau so toll). Ist das auch ok?


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

nochmal ich clemens!

will auch mal schneller sein, als annett  

auf den rat von karsten hin hab ich bei mir auch __ schilf und __ iris gesetzt, sollen die besten repositionspflanzen sein, also starkzehrer
der __ rohrkolben gehört da auch zu, glaub ich  

also alles richtig gemacht!!  


jetzt nur noch erde puhlen....:


----------



## clem (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hier noch das Bild vom kleinen Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## clem (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte euch nur kurz über die Veränderung in unserem kleinen Teich berichten. Wie in den vorherigen Einträgen berichtet habe ich im Juni einen kleinen eigenen Pflanzenfilter gebaut. Sämtliche Pflanzen im Teich habe ich von Teicherde befreit und in entsprechendem Substrat eingepflanzt. Lediglich die Seerose wächst in Teicherde. Zudem noch mehr Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt. Und siehe da  Nachdem der Pflanzenpfilter und die Teichpflanzen 6 Wochen in Ruhe ihr Werk vollrichten konnten kann ich den Boden unseres Teiches sehen. Das Wasser ist einfach nur Glasklar. Wie sagt das alte Sprichwort noch, _kommt Zeit, kommt klares Wasser ._ Und das trotz viel zu vielen Fischen. 

Viele Grüße
Clem


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Clemens,

vielen Dank für das Feedback - so sehen auch andere, dass es der richtig Weg für Deinen Teich war. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin damit und natürlich hier bei uns.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Servus Clemens

Auch von mir noch ein verspätetes Willkommen  

Kann mich da Annett nur anschließen,  fürs Feedback  

Berichte bitte ja weiter über deinen Teich und der Erweiterung, natürlich mit Fotos.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## clem (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einer langen Pause mal wieder ein kurzes Feedback zu meinem Pflanzenfilter.  Nachdem der Pflnzenfilter über Winter nicht in Betrieb war, sah mein kleiner Teich zu Beginn des Jahres entsprechend grün aus. Das Fische drin waren konnte man nur vermuten aber nicht sehen. Am 10.04. hab ich dann den Pflanzenfilter wieder in Betrieb genommen. War natürlich sehr gespannt ob er immer noch so toll funktioniert wie im letzten Jahr. Hab ihn auch vorher nicht gesäubert. Und siehe da. Nach 34 Tagen Dauerbetrieb hab ich nun wieder glasklares Wasser in unserem kleinen Teich. Leider musste ich feststellen das der __ Fischreiher sich bei uns bediehnt hatte. 

Viele Grüße 

Clem


----------



## clem (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Zusammen,

und hier noch aktuelle Bilder vom Miniteich.

Viele Grüße
Clem


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Clemens,

das sieht ja richtig hübsch aus. Ist Dir gut gelungen!


Schade, dass man die Ränder der Fertigbecken nur schwierig getarnt bekommt.


----------



## clem (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nur Pflanzenfilter? Geht das*

Hallo Annett,

na ja, irgendwann soll ja ein neuer Folienteich angelegt werden. Dann werd ich aus dem kleinen Becken den Pflanzefilter machen. Aber das siehst du schon richtig, ist nicht so einfach alles zu verdecken.


----------

